# Scenario: You're out hunting alone because their was no one else to go with you.



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

You're miles from your family and friends back working at your BOL/Homestead. You don't normally go alone, but today you had to because of things that had to be done and only you could be spared to go hunting as meat is always needed. You walked in with your rifle, your sidearm, your belt knife, the clothes your wearing consisting of your boots, jeans, underwear and a jacket. You've got a hydration bladder half filled with water and some dried jerky in your pocket in a ziplock. You take a step and slip on some loose rock walking down into a dried out creek bed, fall and land right on a broken branch that goes through your upper leg muscle, out the other side with 3 inches of branch sticking out. You're way outside of yelling for help range. Theirs no one around that you've seen since you went hunting. What do you do? You're bleeding bad, but you didn't bust the femoral artery. Still the branch is in your leg and it's about mid day. If you're not back by night fall they'll know something wrong and go looking for you, but it's night than and they only know the relative area you went hunting in. What do you do?


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

If the branch is small enough, chop it off the log if attached to a log, wrap my leg in my shirt (assuming I have a short sleeve shirt under my jacket) but leave my jacket on, and start the long grueling painful walk home. 

If the branch is even smaller than that, then pull it back out. To me, it's worth the risk of bleeding out, to make it back towards help. I'd want my family to have closure of what happened to me. 

But yes, I'd do everything in my power to get back to camp. Or as close to it. If I make it close enough, before I pass out, greater chance of being found. Deal with the risk of infection at the camp.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Apply pressure to stop the bleeding, leave the stick in and start a fire if unable to walk.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Think to myself, _What would Chuck Norris do? _and behave accordingly.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

First I always hunt alone. Not always in the same property or even county. Private and public lands, depends on the day and other hunters. Hunting that way you learn not to take chances. One not to spook game and second not to get hurt. Walking around on slippery loose rocks isn't the best way to sneak up on game or the safest. So I used my common sense and 45 years experience in the woods and avoided the situation.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

You should have a blowout kit with you. Tie it up and put quickclot on the would and limp/hop out as best as you could.. You already said it didn't hit the femoral. If you stay there, at least here in this part of Montana. You will be in a bad way if you just hang around. You need to help yourself and not try to wait and hope help will find you. Like stated earlier, if it is a small stick and not near the femoral, I would give myself a shot of nubain (In my kit) and pull it out. Otherwise(still nubain), cut it off and go with the branch stickin out of my leg... IMO YOU SHOULD NEVER HOPE HELP IS GOING TO COME!!Especially in a SHTF situation!! Always keep a great blowout kit on you no matter what!!!


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Fuzzee, you know better to go out hunting without some type of first aid/survival kit attached to your person. Did you just forget it again or leave it because you were lazy? Really, it's not that heavy. Bet it would be real nice to have that little wire saw right now, along with some aspirin or acetomenophen etc. And that Celox might come in handy too. I hope you smoke so you have matches or a lighter on you to build a signal fire for the people looking for you, since you also don't have that neat little firestarter in your kit. 'Course the buzzards may show up in time, but I wouldn't count on it...It's not looking like your chances are too good right now.

You're just gonna have to Grizzly Adams up and try and gimp back and hope that the lesson learned can be used by you and your companions later on.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Think to myself, _What would Chuck Norris do? _and behave accordingly.


Jean-Claude Van Damme would hunt down a bear, kick it's ass and ride it home.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Let's hijack Fuzzee's thread and figure out what all the action heroes would do in that situation! That would be fun!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Well, first thing I'd do is let out a big sigh of relief because I thought you were going to tell me I shot myself. 
Then I would stop the bleeding and turn on my cell phone to see if I had a signal. If so I would call someone, then I would start making my way back to my truck.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> Let's hijack Fuzzee's thread and figure out what all the action heroes would do in that situation! That would be fun!


Batman would send up a Bat Signal so that Robin would come right over to give him a hug!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Wonder Woman wouldn't slip in the first place.


----------

